# Substrate



## The Badger (Mar 11, 2011)

question regarding substrate. 

I am looking into sand substrate for my coral tank, is this an ok thing to do? 
I am kinda bored with the "gravel thing," but i will do whatever i need to..

ALSO, should i run a undergravel filtration system with a reef??? 

(FEEDBACK PLEASE!!)*c/p*


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll be the first. No to the Under Gravel Filter. Yes to the sand.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

you can actually do both.

Just not at the same time. LOL

Paul_B has used a reverse flow undergravel filter on his reef system that has been running for 40 years.

And you can use sand as well. But not with the the undergravel filter.

Sand can be common play sand from building supply stores as well.


my .02


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I always go for sand.


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE (Jan 16, 2011)

The Badger said:


> question regarding substrate.
> 
> I am looking into sand substrate for my coral tank, is this an ok thing to do?
> I am kinda bored with the "gravel thing," but i will do whatever i need to..
> ...


I'm going to be straight with you. I had live sand in my 55 gallon reef tank. It was fine for about 6 months. The sand got really dirty and had high nutrients as well as waste in it. This caused severe hair algae. I talked to my local mom and pop store. They said it was the sand. I removed the sand and redid my tank with crushed coral, very light, and the hair algae is gone. For my new reef which is going to be a 150 gallon tank I am going glass bottom.

My husband used play sand in his 125 gallon saltwater fish only tank and it was a complete disaster. The sand brought all sorts of weird things into the aquarium. The tank was constantly cloudy and water changes were a pain in the butt. With sand you can't vacuum like you can with gravel and over time it becomes toxic. Hubby redid his tank and has white gravel for the bottom and loves it. 

Hope this helps. Melissa


----------

